# chcípni do rána na chlupatý zuby



## ilocas2

Dobrý den, co to jsou chlupaté zuby?



> Když padla tma, všichni se stáhli do útrob nádražky, kde se začali oddávat hazardním hrám. Tedy šipkám a jukeboxu, jež jsou umístěny ve speciální ohrádce. _„Chcípni do rána na chlupatý zuby!“_ proklel Vencu neúspěšný soupeř. Venca si z toho nic nedělal, moc zubů již beztak neměl, a jistě sázel šipky do nejvyšších hodnot.



celý text - Rakovník: Chcípni do rána na chlupatý zuby! | VÁGUS.CZ


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Dobrý den, bude to (poněkud nepovedený, podle mého) kalk z angličtiny:





> *Hairy teeth*
> Hairy teeth means that your lack of dental hygeine *hygiene* has become such a problem, your teeth are coated with a grey fuzz resembling hair.
> _Bloke : Dave's breath stank of dead cow tonight
> Geezer: He's got hairy teeth*, *that one, the dirty bastard doesn't brush. _(urbandictionary.com)


 ... tedy _zápach z úst. _Původní věta ("chcípni do rána na chlupatý zuby!") pak doslovně zní "die of bad breath by morning!" (Chcípnout: _snuff it, pop your clogs, kick the bucket, peg out_ atd.) "Snuff it of bad breath by morning!"   je ale těžkopádné až nesrozumitelné. V daném kontextu by se musela celá anglická věta přestylizovat: (_Why don't you) just f**k off and take your bad breath with you!_

Urban Dictionary je ovšem známý tím, že ho sestavují spíš exotičtí negramotníci, a normální anglicky mluvící smrtelník naprosté většině hesel stejně nerozumí.


----------



## ilocas2

To není vůbec jisté, že to je z angličtiny.


----------



## Garin

Citováno z webu zubní ordinace U Smile: „Pokud mají zuby na sobě vrstvu povlaku, jeví se na dotek jako „chlupaté“. Naopak zuby bez povlaku jsou na hladké.“


----------

